# Post her instead of contacting your ex...



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

D,

I wanted to write you and let you know that I was thinking about you today... Thinking how you could have been so selfish to throw away 16 years for the sake of someone you hardly know.... Tearing apart our family for the thrill of something new.... beating down my self esteem making me think how everything was my fault before I found out the truth... which you still deny but in my heart i know the truth and I can sleep at night knowing that I did everything I could to try and save our marriage... It was you who in trying to make yourself feel better about what you have done deflected all the guilt onto me...

I have defended your actions taking the blame only to be made a fool of .... Well we will see who the fool is in the long run.. I will be able to move on with a clear conscience knowing that it was you who had the affair throwing away a good marriage because you wanted something new........

Heres my wish for you D......... I wish you many lovers, I wish you many days thinking about what could have been and what never will be .......... most of all one day I wish that you see how happy your decision to leave makes me !!


----------



## MOM2BELLA (Nov 18, 2008)

Well put.
I couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

well put good luck for you future you deserve to have someone special in your life


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

Dear D.

I said something really mean the other night out of anger and I wanted to apologize for... I said I would never remember the good times we shared. It is because of all the good time we shared that I am finding it so difficult to let go even though i know I must do just that. At one time we shared a love for each other that was inseperable... You might not think that now but I know if you look back you will agree with me.I will never forget the good times we shared. You opened my eys to our country with our trips. So many wonderful memories to think back on with those alone.



The smile on your face with the birth of Sky the tear in your eye when B started pre school.. How beautiful you looked walking down the aisle. our trips to Hawaii and the outer banks...you know in my heart that I didn't mean what I said. I hope one day when all the hurts have healed that you to will be able to look back on the life we shared together and smile. Who knows maybe even shed a tear yourself..I know I will one day...



You know I will always have a reserved special spot in my heart for you and our memories... even knowing the way you feel now I would like to think that you will hold a place for me in your heart... Thank you for all the wonderful memories D......... You have taken everything else but you will never take those from me.....


----------



## skinman (Nov 5, 2008)

D.



thought I would write you its been a while since the last time... When I saw you today you looked good.. the best I have seen you in a while.. I wanted to tell you that but I didnt, I know you dont care what I think or how I feel anymore... I often wonder if you think of me.. ? do you think of us.. I find it so hard not to think of us ... 15 years together is a long time to just quit caring.. I wonder how you did it so easily... Almost effortless you stopped loving me.... I wish I had the strength that you do... Sometimes a thought of you will cross my mind and I can recall all the nasty and hurtfull things you said to me... I can then put the thought off... then there are other times when I cant get you off my mind..



You are such a part of my soul I cant forget you or even hate you for what you have done.. I know in time you will be nothing nore than a memory... that is the day I long for when a thought of you will come and go through my mind without affecting me one way or the other... That must be how you feel now with your indifference to all that we shared and felt for each other....I hope one day to find someone to take your place in my heart... Right now you occupy all of it and there is no room for another until I can get you out of it.... I can forgive you for what you have done... but i will never forget what you have said to me... never in all that has happened I have never told you I hate you... How could you hate me , how can you hate someone that would have done anything for you gievn his life for you...... Only to be treated like I was beneath you I dont understand how you could feel this way.......



I will always love you D like I said before ... I will always be there for you no matter what happens in the rest of our life...... 



You were and are the only one for me.........



R.


----------

